# Wrong, it's a Sports Compact!



## Russ Schaeffer (Jun 3, 2006)

Guys,
Hear me out on this one: It's imported, it's got a wing, a front dam, scoops, skirts, big wheels and it's slammed. The EPA classifies it as a compact. What else could it be? 

Thanx,
Russ

P.S. Granted it's a 400 horse Sports Compact but it's not anything else.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Russ Schaeffer said:


> Guys,
> Hear me out on this one: It's imported, it's got a wing, a front dam, scoops, skirts, big wheels and it's slammed. The EPA classifies it as a compact. What else could it be?
> 
> P.S. Granted it's a 400 horse Sports Compact but it's not anything else.





Russ Schaeffer said:


> The EPA classifies it as a compact.


H*** no :shutme 


First off I am spechless :confused 

Second it is too long to be an comapct it is a coupes last time I checked compacts dont have V8 and 400 H.P. 

And I don't know if you can call it an import because it is Mafc. By a divsion Ponatic/Gm, Holden, That is only because it is easier and cheaper than bring the maches overseas and leave and Aus. where there is a bigger market for them.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

They make BMW's with a wing, side skirts and big wheels. Are those sport compacts also?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I can see this topic being debated as heated as the mpg posts.....

The car is classified as a performance car. 

My thoughts..... This car has the power plant of the vets. Is the vet a touring car? Just because the GTO rides great, handles great, is built solid does not demean from the over all spectrum of the car's muscle status. Granted the car feels great while touring but the power plant is what gives it it's gnash. You don't need 400 HP to tour. 

A sports car? Nooooooo. The solstice is a sports car. The GTO was to be the rebirth of the new age muscle car. If this was early 60's to mid 70's this car would be tearing the streets up, along with the traditional muscle cars of that era. Just because it handles and rides better than those cars of that era does not diminish from the fact that it is what it is... a performance car. If the technology of today was available for the muscles of the past, that technology would have been incorporated into the build. 

The GTO rides like a touring car, and performs like a muscle car because it is a performance car.

I have ridden, and driven most of the past muscle cars and this GTO is right there with them in every category except ride. It is heads and tails over anything in the past in the performance / muscle category. 

The space shuttle is still a space craft even though it is light years ahead of the ******'s and Gemini space crafts of the past. Just because it is newer, faster, rides better, and performs better than those of the past, doesn't make it any less than what it is,.....a space craft. 

Call the GTO what ya want, when you combine performance, muscle, touring, and value, it's a fantastic car.*


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The GTO is a GT car with an attitude. In my book that makes it a mucle car.


----------



## Russ Schaeffer (Jun 3, 2006)

The EPA classifies the GTO as a compact. It's right on the window sticker! This is based solely on interior dimensions. Other cars in the compact category are the Focus, Acura TSX, Lancer EVO, Carolla, Mazda 3, Jetta, Sentra, etc. That sounds about right to me, I'm a big guy and I'm squeezed in pretty good. 
And we all know the GTO is VERY sporty, so it's done............ it's a Sports Compact! 

Thanx,
Russ

All all know is the tuner cars are all over me........ until they pull along side and realize it's a GTO, then I just get a knowing nod.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

....so?

Call it a minivan, I don't care.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*whatever..............*​


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Wish it had the weight of a sport compact, but I'll take 400 horses instead.:cheers


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I really don't care what they call it. It'll run like a scalded dog, it rides and handles incredibly smooth, and it doesn't scream "HEY OFFICER, LOOK AT ME!"
These are _very_ deceptive cars in a number of ways... the styling is understated, even to the point of being plain, they can easily be mistaken for another Jap import or a BMW (does anyone besides me see the obvious BMW/European influence in the GTO?), they're actually much larger, both inside and out, than what they appear at first glance, and they have the horsepower to roast most anything else on the road. Pretty cool combination IMO. So who cares what the EPA categorizes it as? I didn't buy it based on the EPA classification. I've only had my car for a couple weeks and only have about 500 miles on it so far, but the more I drive it the more I love it.

KB


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> and it doesn't scream "HEY OFFICER, LOOK AT ME!"


Mine does.:cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

what does IMO mean ?


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

In My Opinion


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It's a GT.

Check Wikipedea for the definition:

_*"A grand tourer (Italian: Gran Turismo), sometimes initialised GT, is a high-performance automobile designed for long distance driving. Any such car could be considered to be a grand tourer, but the traditional and most common body style is a two door coupé with either a 2-seat or a 2+2 seat arrangement.

Grand tourers differ from sports cars in that they are usually larger, heavier, and tend to make less compromise in comfort for the sake of driving ability. For this reason they mostly have front-mounted engines, which leave more space for the cabin than mid-mounted engines. They also tend to have softer suspension to provide good ride quality. However, grand tourers do have similarities with sports cars, such as the fact they mainly use rear or four wheel drive, and the term sports car may be used to describe a car with grand touring qualities."*_


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Russ Schaeffer said:


> The EPA classifies the GTO as a compact.


The EPA is a branch of the Gov't. Just because they "classify" something as such doesn't mean it's true. They (clowns in the gov't) would also classify some people as "rich" (thereby taxing them to death) even though they make less than six figure$. 

Illegal Aliens are described as "undocumented workers" and Islamic Fascists described as "freedom fighters":shutme 

They're all IDIOTS.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Exactly right. You're going to stand by what a governement agency classifies something as? Pretty weak statement... It's a grand touring muscle car... Simple as that...


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I think the GTO is a personal luxory car like the mid 70s T-birds and Cutlass Supremes.


----------



## NYCGTO (May 2, 2005)

*almost right*

I love my GTO. Rides great, and built solid....
but... Handles Great???

Our GTO's have steering like a 1970's Caddy. Great car. Sloppy ass steering. 






GTO judge said:


> *I can see this topic being debated as heated as the mpg posts.....
> 
> The car is classified as a performance car.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYCGTO (May 2, 2005)

*yep*

Personal Luxury Car, and that is not a bad thing.



Tom said:


> I think the GTO is a personal luxory car like the mid 70s T-birds and Cutlass Supremes.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

that is the most retarded thing i have heard on here in a while. plus, where are the big wheels you speak of and how is the car slammed? it is far from slammed, guy. 17's and 18's are tiny nowadays. also, that is not considered a wing. it's simply a spoiler. most cars have them nowadays.


----------



## Russ Schaeffer (Jun 3, 2006)

enjracing,

What can I say, I'm an old school guy, 17's are huge, the wheel openings are filled and anything mounted on two posts is a wing. 

I'm wrong about the Sports Compact thing. I just got my NHRA Sports Compact rulebook and you have to have a 4 or 6 cylinder to be a Sports Compact. V-8's can't race, even if you put it in a Honda Civic. 

Hey, enjracing when are you coming up to LACR? I'm about ready to run mine. I'll be in the street tire domestic class. Don't tell anybody it's an import, OK?

Thanx,
Russ


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i wish buddy. i live in charlotte now, unfortunately!!!! i am from L.A, but moved here about 3 years ago. hate it!!! ********! lol.


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

This is one of the dumbest topics I have read on here. Who gives a damn what everyone classifies this care as?!? It's a bad ass car, that's it. Those of you trying to use what the EPA classifies this car as, you sound like the Waterboy. Everything Momma says must be true. Why does there have to be a stupid arguement about something that doesn't even matter. The work done to the cars, people's asses we whooped, system operation, and things of that sort are important topics, but this is just stupid. Sorry to rant on about it. I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, just stating my opinion.


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

lkynmbr3 said:


> This is one of the dumbest topics I have read on here. Who gives a damn what everyone classifies this care as?!? It's a bad ass car, that's it. Those of you trying to use what the EPA classifies this car as, you sound like the Waterboy. Everything Momma says must be true. Why does there have to be a stupid arguement about something that doesn't even matter. The work done to the cars, people's asses we whooped, system operation, and things of that sort are important topics, but this is just stupid. Sorry to rant on about it. I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, just stating my opinion.


People are just havin fun talking about their cars, man. Don't waste your time posting if you find the thread "dumb".


----------

